# Lab results Help.



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have a follow up with a new Endo - here are my labs - what do you suggest I ask about

TSH 0.10 range .34 - 4.82

Free T4 1.43 Range 0.59-1.57

T3 total 102.7 Range 71 - 180

Thyroid Peroxidase AB 1263 Range 0-34

In addition - my glucose was high (107), my Anion Gap was 17.2 (range 7.0 - 16), and my Vitamin D was low.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Merryj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a follow up with a new Endo - here are my labs - what do you suggest I ask about
> 
> ...


What are your symptoms and have you been diagnosed with anything yet?

You definitely need to be on Vit D supplements.

You also definitely has some inflammation of your Thyroid happening with your high TPO antibodies.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Although your glucose is a tad high...I'm assuming this was a straight glucose test and now an A1C or a Mean Glucose. Trouble with straight glucose test is that it tells you where your glucose is at NOW. So if you ate in the last few hours before the test......that sheds new meaning.

As for the Vitamin D being low.......more and more studies are showing that people with autoimmune diseases tend to have low Vitamin D. How low was it? Was it the Hydroxy test or??????


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

The glucose was fasting @ 107 and my A1C was 5.1. 
I am not sure how the D was tested - it says Vitamin D, 25 OH - I think that is the hydroxy test???

Thanks!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, that was the Vitamin D hydroxy test, which is the right one. What was the result?

The A1C is pretty good, so I wouldn't worry about the glucose. A 5.1 A1C is equivalent to a mean glucose of about 100. [Mean glucose is an average over time, where as the glucose test you had was a "now, this minute" test.]

A1C	eAG
%	mg/dl
5.0	97
5.1	100
5.2	103
5.3	105
5.4	108
5.5	111
5.6	114
5.7	117
5.8	120
5.9	123
6.0	126
6.5	140
7.0	154
7.5	169
8.0	183
8.5	197
9.0	212
9.5	226
10.0	240


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information on the A1C.

My Vit D was 22.1 (range 30 - 100)

The endo does have my results and I am just waiting for a call back.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Merryj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a follow up with a new Endo - here are my labs - what do you suggest I ask about
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would ask the endo to run Thyroglobulin Ab since that TPO is so high and also for an ultra-sound.

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

You might find this link helpful.........

http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks,

I have had a sonogram and will have a FNB on August 31st. I know I am hypo (have been for several years) but this is the first time to see an Endo. I have several nodules (one measuring 11 mm).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Merryj said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have had a sonogram and will have a FNB on August 31st. I know I am hypo (have been for several years) but this is the first time to see an Endo. I have several nodules (one measuring 11 mm).


Oh, yes..................that must be in another thread. I remember reading that. Glad you have that FNA scheduled.


----------



## PinkRose (Jul 13, 2012)

My tsh is 3.140.....anyone know what this is suggestive of? It is higher than it was on my last blood test....any advice?...am going for a biopsy on august 8th and very nervous!


----------



## Merryj (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

What are the ranges for the TSH and what are the results of the other blood tests that were done? If you post those folks here can take a look and give you lots of good information.


----------



## PinkRose (Jul 13, 2012)

My Blood Test on the Thyroid is as follows:

TSH......................3.140
THYROXINE, FREE (FT4) 0.89
FIBRINOGEN 343
T3, FREE (FT3) 4.0
250H VITAMIN D 53.0
ANTI-TPO Ab 38 HI

My doctor thinks it might be Hashimotos Thyroiditis...

Multinodular thyroid gland with two subcentimeter left lobe nodules which may contain calcifications. Find needle aspiration biopsy and/or close correlation with follow-up may be obtained as clinically warranted.

Also, I have intermittent hoarseness and very mild sore throat off and on..

Any opinions would be appreciated..


----------

